# Redtenchu's Lawn Journal



## Redtenchu

It's been a very cold February. The past 3-4 years I've scalped mid-febuary. This year is looking more like early to mid March. I'll update with some pictures this weekend. I can't wait to get my new Landscape blade out for some work!


----------



## T-Roy Jenkins

You're the reason I checked. You're about 45 minutes from me, so I figured I'd see if you'd started yet.


----------



## Redtenchu

@T-Roy Jenkins I'm hoping sooner rather than later!


----------



## Redtenchu

As many of you already know, I don't do much but mow the back lawn. This past weekend I was going stir crazy and started to scalp the back lawn.









This little guy is one of the reasons I don't use chemicals in the back lawn. She makes me an egg breakfast every few days.


----------



## Redtenchu

This time last year I had already scalped and had some green showing....

Today I couldn't even get up my driveway and into the garage. I had to get my snow shovel out and make a small path.


----------



## g-man

Shovel what? There is nothing there to shovel.


----------



## g-man

By the way, it is cool to see that even the dusting of snow maintains the separation line between the yards.


----------



## Redtenchu

g-man said:


> Shovel what? There is nothing there to shovel.


Yea, it was more ice with a little snow.



g-man said:


> By the way, it is cool to see that even the dusting of snow maintains the separation line between the yards.


Yes! Even dormant, I dominate them all!


----------



## SGrabs33

g-man said:


> By the way, it is cool to see that even the dusting of snow maintains the separation line between the yards.


Agreed, that is really cool. No where for the snow to go so it has to sit on top :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118

@Redtenchu , did you use the first notch on your lawn mower to cut that low or is there a hack that you've done? I used the lowest notch on the same.lawn mower as you, but yours looks lower than mine.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Suaverc118 said:


> @Redtenchu , did you use the first notch on your lawn mower to cut that low or is there a hack that you've done? I used the lowest notch on the same.lawn mower as you, but yours looks lower than mine.


I don't think he maintains the backyard as low as the front, so when he scalps, the grass is much thinner underneath.


----------



## Suaverc118

Thanks


----------



## Wes

g-man said:


> By the way, it is cool to see that even the dusting of snow maintains the separation line between the yards.


What do you use to mow the roof? You seem to have more even coverage there as well. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

@Suaverc118 no hack, just the lowest setting and multiple passes on the Honda.


----------



## jbrown

Red, 
I'm afraid to scalp now cause you never know with this weather, we could get snow in march. It's been 75+ the last 3 days but it can be in the 40's next week. I want to scale but..... if i did and I got a heavy frost what would happen?

JB


----------



## Ware

jbrown said:


> ...if i did and I got a heavy frost what would happen?


Bermuda is pretty resilient. It would just be a temporary setback, and by removing all that old growth your lawn would still probably green up faster than your neighbors who don't scalp.


----------



## Redtenchu

jbrown said:


> Red,
> I'm afraid to scalp now cause you never know with this weather, we could get snow in march. It's been 75+ the last 3 days but it can be in the 40's next week. I want to scale but..... if i did and I got a heavy frost what would happen?
> 
> JB


For real damage to happen to Bermuda, the ground temps would need to be very cold. It would take a lot of snow/ice and extended freezing temperatures to reduce the ground temps that much. I'm not saying it can't happen, but the likelihood is very low by March. You shouldn't worry to much about stuff you can't control.

I'll start my front scalp in another week or 2. I'm hoping the scalping work is complete by mid-March.


----------



## Redtenchu

Walked the lawn picking up any debris and snapped a few pictures of life! It's still very patchy. I'm planning to begin scalping next week.



Some spots have a little life. 


Some areas have a lot!


The worms are very active!


----------



## Redtenchu

Some warmer daytime temperatures have helped areas come out strong. Too bad I'll be scalping it all back in a few more days....


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

I'll be scalping within 2-3 weeks most likely. I saw a string of 70's in our future so maybe sooner if that stays the course and we don't drop back to 40's and 50's for highs. I'll just wait and see what you and Ware do I suppose! LOL! I'd say you're back on your way to embarrassing your neighbors again...


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Sweet chicken. I'm hoping to get a few someday.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Funny, I'd figure that the area by the drain would have greened up already, and not the middle of the lawn, since that's the area that normally gets warm during the summer on your property.


----------



## T-Roy Jenkins

I just scalped this past weekend. What a sucky job. I'll probably go a bit lower in the next week or so and then take the mower in for sharpening. Amazing how green your yard is already. Mines still brown with just a few sprouts starting to show once I scalped.


----------



## Redtenchu

I've been very lazy the last 6 months, looks like it's time to get back to it! Scalping soon!


----------



## J_nick

Dang Red are you waiting for 100% green up or what?


----------



## Spammage

J_nick said:


> Dang Red are you waiting for 100% green up or what?


@Redtenchu could have had it scalped, but he wanted to cut @Ware's lawn instead.


----------



## Redtenchu

@Spammage that's true.


----------



## Redtenchu

I began the scalping journey today!

Here it is Pre-Scalp:


A couple shots after I began the scalp:




This is the finish of round one @ around .33 bench HOC.

I'll upload a few more pictures after Soccer practice!


----------



## Redtenchu

I have a new toy this year.


----------



## Fishnugget

Post some more pics Red!
I will probably buy one as well. I've read nothing but good things about them.


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> I have a new toy this year.


I was wondering who it was on here that ultimately bought that!


----------



## Redtenchu

I had a little child labor today!


She took some video and a few pictures. I'm hoping to make a short video of the verticutter soon. Here is a picture she took for some unknown reason.


----------



## Redtenchu

Here is an close up of the first scalp.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Now that's a scalping!  Do I see some washboarding in the middle? Like the clip frequency is too low?


----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> Do I see some washboarding in the middle? Like the clip frequency is too low?


Kinda..? During a scalp the reel often gets clogged, slowing down or even stopping the reel.

With a 14 blade reel, the last thing I'm worried about is a low clip rate, lol!


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Looks good red. My scalp wasn't as good as yours but after 3 days I am surprised to see the green up I'm starting to see. I checked last night and it was too dark for pics but will get some soon. I'm sure your neighbors now are thinking "Oh gosh he's starting already!" LOL!


----------



## Redtenchu

@OutdoorEnvy I'm sure you are right. I don't think they pay attention anymore.


----------



## Redtenchu

I got out on the lawn early today. Same HOC (0.33) but in a diffrent direction. I felt like a real groundskeeper today. 



Another shot a few passes later.


----------



## Redtenchu

This picture is a good example of the areas pulled up by the verticutter yesterday. 

A few passes over the same area cleaned it up nicely.


----------



## Redtenchu

Main section completed.


----------



## Redtenchu

Side yard, same story. 



Made a few more passes, but it's basically done.


----------



## Redtenchu

This is the moment I thought....

💭 what would MQ do? 💭

...he would lower the HOC one more time!



0.25 here we go!


----------



## Redtenchu

0.25 bench HOC



These next 3 pictures show how the color changes with the HOC change. I think it's cool!


----------



## Redtenchu

A few up close pictures of the cut.


----------



## gijoe4500

Mow half at 0.33", and half at 0.25". HOC striping!


----------



## Redtenchu

One more cut before I take a break.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Redtenchu Smooootthhhhh. Looks great!


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Looks great!


I can't wait for it to green back up!


----------



## J_nick




----------



## Redtenchu

@J_nick Lolololololol


----------



## g-man

Since I'm learning the reel cut techniques, how you handle the triangle corner formed by the concrete? I have 3 of those.


----------



## Redtenchu

g-man said:


> Since I'm learning the reel cut techniques, how you handle the triangle corner formed by the concrete? I have 3 of those.


It's diffict to cut up and down with a Greens mower because of the reel/drive system. A Swardman/CaliTrim/Mclane/TC would handle it much easier as I could turn the reel and push it forward myself. With the Flex I mow at an angle or sideways to get the cut complete. I do run the mower a few inches over the driveway, the rollers keep it from hitting 99% of the time. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Looking good Red!

How did you like the verticutter from Ware?

What do you plan on starting the season at (HOC)?


----------



## wardconnor

I like what you're doing there. It's pleasing to my eye.

Wait here just one second..... @Ware is farming out verticutters? Where do I sign up?


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Looking good Red!
> 
> How did you like the verticutter from Ware?
> 
> What do you plan on starting the season at (HOC)?


I like it! I've had to ******* a few things on the verticutter, but I go the blades spinning much faster! I'll get it on the lawn again tomorrow!

I also have the DynaBlades, but don't plan to install them for a while. No reason.

I plan to go over the lawn a few more times at 0.250 then changing the bench HOC to 0.375


----------



## Redtenchu

Set the groomer very low, HOC still at 0.25 and went over the lawn a few more times.

....And.... I'm done scalping.


----------



## Redtenchu

I plan to apply Prodiamine Friday or Saturday at the 6 month rate. Rain ☔ in the forecast Sunday-Thursday &#128076;&#127995;.


----------



## Fishnugget

Looks great Red,

What is the reasoning behind scalping right before the bermuda starts to grow? Is that to get a less of a thatch layer in the future or to promote even green growth? I am curious because nobody seems to be doing this in SoCal. Everyone will add rye grass in the fall then it just slowly dies off and the bermuda takes over.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Fishnugget said:


> Looks great Red,
> 
> What is the reasoning behind scalping right before the bermuda starts to grow? Is that to get a less of a thatch layer in the future or to promote even green growth? I am curious because nobody seems to be doing this in SoCal. Everyone will add rye grass in the fall then it just slowly dies off and the bermuda takes over.


Check out the Bermuda Bible:The New Testament for some insight on why we do what we do to our grass. In the spring, you want to remove the old growth so the new growth that's coming up while the grass is coming out of dormancy can get sunlight. Plus we are itching to use our reel mowers after a long cold winter.


----------



## Redtenchu

Fishnugget said:


> Looks great Red,
> 
> What is the reasoning behind scalping right before the bermuda starts to grow? Is that to get a less of a thatch layer in the future or to promote even green growth? I am curious because nobody seems to be doing this in SoCal. Everyone will add rye grass in the fall then it just slowly dies off and the bermuda takes over.


Most people around here don't scalp either.

Your assumptions are correct. Bermuda grows aggressively, so removing the build up of dead/dormant material in the spring is important. Removal allows for better air/water/sunlight penetration to the soil. Earlier and nicer green up. It allows for a more even cut. I can also make some wicked soil contact when I spray my Pre-Emergent!


----------



## MasterMech

Colonel K0rn said:


> Plus we are itching to use our reel mowers after a long cold winter.


Couple bags of PRG will scratch that itch!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

MasterMech said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we are itching to use our reel mowers after a long cold winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple bags of PRG will scratch that itch!
Click to expand...

Why have PRG when Mother Nature provided me all the ARG I need  ? Ever think how appropriate that acronym is?


----------



## MasterMech

Colonel K0rn said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we are itching to use our reel mowers after a long cold winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple bags of PRG will scratch that itch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why have PRG when Mother Nature provided me all the ARG I need  ? Ever think how appropriate that acronym is?
Click to expand...

I have 20k sq ft of the stuff. Cool, but not cool. Just grows so damn fast and really makes a mess if you try to mow it with a rotary.

Never again. I think. Maybe. :lol:

I'd def try PRG before I do ARG again though.


----------



## Fishnugget

Colonel K0rn said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Red,
> 
> What is the reasoning behind scalping right before the bermuda starts to grow? Is that to get a less of a thatch layer in the future or to promote even green growth? I am curious because nobody seems to be doing this in SoCal. Everyone will add rye grass in the fall then it just slowly dies off and the bermuda takes over.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the Bermuda Bible:The New Testament for some insight on why we do what we do to our grass. In the spring, you want to remove the old growth so the new growth that's coming up while the grass is coming out of dormancy can get sunlight. Plus we are itching to use our reel mowers after a long cold winter.
Click to expand...

Thanks Colonel, I skimmed the bermuda bible the last time, I must confess I did not read it word for word


----------



## Fishnugget

Redtenchu said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Red,
> 
> What is the reasoning behind scalping right before the bermuda starts to grow? Is that to get a less of a thatch layer in the future or to promote even green growth? I am curious because nobody seems to be doing this in SoCal. Everyone will add rye grass in the fall then it just slowly dies off and the bermuda takes over.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people around here don't scalp either.
> 
> Your assumptions are correct. Bermuda grows aggressively, so removing the build up of dead/dormant material in the spring is important. Removal allows for better air/water/sunlight penetration to the soil. Earlier and nicer green up. It allows for a more even cut. I can also make some wicked soil contact when I spray my Pre-Emergent!
Click to expand...

Thanks Red, that makes sense, only a lawn aficioniado would do scalping in right before spring. I will do this next year for sure as I just laid down fresh sod near the end of winter. I thought scalping was only done in the winters right before the rye grass seeding. Your right about the Pre-emergent, it makes sense to spray after you've scalped your lawn. Best soil contact.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

MasterMech said:


> I have 20k sq ft of the stuff. Cool, but not cool. Just grows so damn fast and really makes a mess if you try to mow it with a rotary.


I know how you feel. When I was scalping, the reel was getting clogged up and actually stopping, and I'd roll it back and would rip up chunks of the stuff. Yuck.


----------



## Redtenchu

Sprayed Prodiamine at the 6 month rate.

I was about half way done before the pump on my Chapin 20V sprayer started acting up. I was having trouble with it staying at a constant PSI, this made my spray pattern very inaccurate. I was able to finish the lawn with what I had mixed in the tank. It just took much longer as I had to stop every 7-10 steps and allow the PSI to build back up.

I later found a clogged filter (at the handle) that I didn't realize was there. It's working great again and ready for some PGR in a few more weeks.


----------



## MasterMech

Redtenchu said:


> Sprayed Prodiamine at the 6 month rate.
> 
> I was about half way done before the pump on my Chapin 20V sprayer started acting up. I was having trouble with it staying at a constant PSI, this made my spray pattern very inaccurate. I was able to finish the lawn with what I had mixed in the tank. It just took much longer as I had to stop every 7-10 steps and allow the PSI to build back up.
> 
> I later found a clogged filter (at the handle) that I didn't realize was there. It's working great again and ready for some PGR in a few more weeks.


Good find!


----------



## Redtenchu

I moved one of the trash bags of clippings from the back yard and collected all these! I normally don't have grub issues, but I may be applying some Grub EX this spring!

The chicken was very happy to see me with this haul!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> I moved one of the trash bags of clippings from the back yard and collected all these! I normally don't have grub issues, but I may be applying some Grub EX this spring!
> 
> The chicken was very happy to see me with this haul!


Sounds like the chicken is slacking if there's that many grubs around. Yuck!


----------



## pennstater2005

Yikes. Have you checked the other bags?


----------



## Redtenchu

@Colonel K0rn food in a bowl is much easier I guess...

@pennstater2005 this bag had been sitting for a month (back yard scalp). The other bags had already been tossed.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Redtenchu

So they were dead?


----------



## g-man

I don't know how Bermuda handles grubs, but would apply grub ex as soon as possible plus a curative (24 hr kill).


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> So they were dead?


Very much alive!


----------



## Redtenchu

We received 0.81 inches of rainfall in the last 24 hours. We are expecting a few more days of rain. I'm hoping to get my first cut done tomorrow if it isn't too wet.

Here is a couple quick pictures.


----------



## Redtenchu

A close up shot of a section that has filled in from the scalp.


----------



## gijoe4500

It's starting to look good already!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Redtenchu said:


> We received 0.81 inches of rainfall in the last 24 hours. We are expecting a few more days of rain. I'm hoping to get my first cut done tomorrow if it isn't too wet.
> 
> Here is a couple quick pictures.


Who's doing the "burn-outs" on your drive?


----------



## Redtenchu

@Ridgerunner my wife has a lead foot :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Well, at least she gets it stopped before the back wall.


----------



## J_nick

You can't even tell where I drove over it last November :mrgreen:


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> You can't even tell where I drove over it last November :mrgreen:


I can see it, and that's all that matters... :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> @Ridgerunner my wife has a lead foot :lol:


One-wheel peels  Man, your yard is looking great already.


----------



## Spammage

Looking great @Redtenchu!


----------



## Redtenchu

I set my bench HOC @.33 and the Groomer @0.15ish. The groomer is hard to measure accurately.

In a quick test for quality, I tried to cut a piece of paper and realized a little backlapping was needed. I used a small amount of 80 grit then straight to 180 grit to finish it off for a full 3-5 minutes. Was cutting paper like a dream.

Laid a few stripes, but wasn't cutting much.


----------



## Flynt2799

Redtenchu said:


> I set my bench HOC @.33 and the Groomer @0.15ish. The groomer is hard to measure accurately.
> 
> In a quick test for quality, I tried to cut a piece of paper and realized a little backlapping was needed. I used a small amount of 80 grit then straight to 180 grit to finish it off for a full 3-5 minutes. Was cutting paper like a dream.
> 
> Laid a few stripes, but wasn't cutting much.


Looks great!


----------



## Redtenchu

I have a high spot around my mailbox that's always bothered me. I've already taken my LB to the area to remove the grass and level it some, but will need a flat shovel to take it down to level with my curb. Here is a few pictures!


----------



## Redtenchu

Freeze warming tonight, and one more this Friday. I'm ready for some warm temperatures to stick around! Cut the lawn again @ 0.33

In this top picture you can see a dark spot that looks like a shadow, it's frost burn from a few days ago. Ouch!


----------



## Redtenchu

Concerning the raised area around my mailbox, the picture below is my goal. A Smidget above the curb!


----------



## Redtenchu

Like other parts of my lawn in the past, I've used a diffrent tactic from others. A simple water hose with a medium pressure jet to wash away the high spot. I removed a little more than I expected from the front of the post, but I feel it'll all work out in the long run. If I could go back, I wouldn't have scalped that area so bad with the LB.


----------



## Redtenchu

It'll be easy to raise the area back up with some sand, if needed.


----------



## Redtenchu

It snowed today, pictures for reference.


----------



## gijoe4500

Mow some stripes in it!

It's funny that even your snow covered yard game is better than the neighbors. Theirs looks all patchy, while you have nice even coverage


----------



## J_nick

You got a lot more than I did. Mine has already melted.


----------



## pennstater2005

gijoe4500 said:


> Mow some stripes in it!
> 
> It's funny that even your snow covered yard game is better than the neighbors. Theirs looks all patchy, while you have nice even coverage


That is pretty even coverage @Redtenchu

Snow domination!!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Just get a snow shovel, and shovel lines in it?


----------



## Redtenchu

We have made it through the cold snap and snow. Oklahoma has one more week with a freeze in the forecast, then I'm hoping for some nice warm weather.


----------



## Redtenchu

This is the lawn to the east of me, you can see the yellowing from frost damage over the weekend.


----------



## w0lfe

Redtenchu said:


> We have made it through the cold snap and snow. Oklahoma has one more week with a freeze in the forecast, then I'm hoping for some nice warm weather.


You and me both man! We need some heat.. I'm ready for my grass to fill in my irrigation system lines


----------



## Redtenchu

Applied Milo at 6#/1k today, and expecting rain over the weekend. I want to see how my Bermuda responds to a low rate of N. I'll grab a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Redtenchu

A few pictures for reference. I'm hoping after some rain this weekend and warmer weather over the next few weeks I'll be sitting pretty!


----------



## J_nick

Looking good Red!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@Redtenchu what have your temperatures been at? That is some nice green up.


----------



## Redtenchu

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Redtenchu what have your temperatures been at? That is some nice green up.


I haven't kept a detailed record (I'm sure there is one online), but we had some snow a few weeks ago and a few dips below freezing in between. Of course in true oklahoma fashion we also hit 90F one of those days in the past few weeks. Future forecasting shows mid 40s at night and mid 60s most of next week. That's not premium Bermuda wether, but I'll take it over evening lows of 27! Lol!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Redtenchu said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu what have your temperatures been at? That is some nice green up.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't kept a detailed record (I'm sure there is one online), but we had some snow a few weeks ago and a few dips below freezing in between. Of course in true oklahoma fashion we also hit 90F one of those days in the past few weeks. Future forecasting shows mid 40s at night and mid 60s most of next week. That's not premium Bermuda wether, but I'll take it over evening lows of 27! Lol!
Click to expand...

Thanks. We have been in the upper 70's for a couple days followed by several days of in the 40's with a freeze. Thankfully my green up survived the last two. We have a frost advisory for tonight. Hopefully I will be at your green up soon. Currently around 20% green.


----------



## Redtenchu

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Thanks. We have been in the upper 70's for a couple days followed by several days of in the 40's with a freeze. Thankfully my green up survived the last two. We have a frost advisory for tonight. Hopefully I will be at your green up soon. Currently around 20% green.


My lawn faces the south, and is angled to catch full sun. I tend to green up a little earlier than most in my area. The weather has been crazy, maybe we will have a warm Fall this year?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Domination game is too stronk!


----------



## Redtenchu

A shot of my rear lawn to make people feel better!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Your chicken needs to scratch more


----------



## Redtenchu

The lawn is really starting to perk up after a string of nice days. I am itching to put down the other half bag of Milo, and may do that tomorrow :lol:

I got out and gave her a cut at 0.33 inches.


----------



## Redtenchu

I put down some free sand someone gave me in the "construction zone." Im hoping to get this area repaired and looking nice again.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Looks nice and green at that height! I'm glad the warmer temps are here finally.


----------



## Redtenchu

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Looks nice and green at that height! I'm glad the warmer temps are here finally.


Yes! If we could just keep the wind down, and keep getting a little rain every week or 2!


----------



## SCGrassMan

I see your neighbor shares my neighbors passion for lawn care!


----------



## Redtenchu

SCGrassMan said:


> I see your neighbor shares my neighbors passion for lawn care!


Haha, yes!


----------



## Redtenchu

A few pictures after today cut!


----------



## pennstater2005

Man that greened up nice!


----------



## Redtenchu

Now the bad...

This area will be a season long struggle to fill and level.


My storm drain area has more death than previous years.


The mailbox area is starting to fill in, I'll hit it again in a week or 2.


I still have many sections with visible dirt, hoping she will still fill in with the low dose of N I gave her.


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> Man that greened up nice!


A few days of rain in the forecast this week should help even more!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

@Redtenchu do you know what type of Bermuda you have? I can't remember what you said you have or think you have. I haven't spent much time in Oklahoma the last few years (extended family from OKC) but next time I'm up there I'll be taking notice on what people are growing.
Looking great also. Bless your neighbors. Do they not even scalp or what.. they need help.


----------



## Redtenchu

Bunnysarefat said:


> @Redtenchu do you know what type of Bermuda you have? I can't remember what you said you have or think you have. I haven't spent much time in Oklahoma the last few years (extended family from OKC) but next time I'm up there I'll be taking notice on what people are growing.
> Looking great also. Bless your neighbors. Do they not even scalp or what.. they need help.


I believe mine is mainly U3 Bermuda.

My neighbors scalp every time they mow :lol:

I've offered to help multiple times, but they never take me up on it. They even pay for True Green service...


----------



## Redtenchu

I hope the Mods don't flag this picture for Pornography, but I'm posting it anyway!

#spingrindsexyreel


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> I hope the Mods don't flag this picture for Pornography, but I'm posting it anyway!
> 
> #spingrindsexyreel


 :nod: :nod: :nod: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Redtenchu

Just to clarify, I didn't get a new grind on my reel. That's just the old Spin Grind with a pinhigh backlap a few weeks ago.


----------



## cnet24

@Redtenchu a NSFW warning would have been great before opening this thread... looks awesome.


----------



## Redtenchu

cnet24 said:


> a NSFW warning would have been great before opening this thread... looks awesome.


 :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut at 0.33 inches. Put down PGR at 0.5oz/1k.

Main lawn.


Close up. Looking very tight!


Side lawn.


Yucky close up! Lol.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

So what do you do about that little guy in the bottom pic? I'm seeing lots of those since dropping the HOC 5/8


----------



## Redtenchu

@Fistertondeluxe I've pulled/cut them out in the past. I just get a pair of scissors and get a handful every day I don't mow,


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Man, that lawn is as dense as my teenage son.


----------



## Ral1121

What is that in the last picture? Common Bermuda?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Love the close ups.


----------



## Redtenchu

I took the Toro GM 1000 Verticutter our today. I had it set at 0, any lower and it has issues turning the blades. I may need to adjust the clutch to get the blades a little more torque.


----------



## Redtenchu

After the light verticut, I took the Flex21 out for a spin to clean up the little mess I made.


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> I took the Toro GM 1000 Verticutter our today. I had it set at 0, any lower and it has issues turning the blades. I may need to adjust the clutch to get the blades a little more torque.


Finally showing off that toy. Looks cool!


----------



## FRD135i

@Redtenchu that is way badass and I'm guessing there is a video coming?


----------



## wartee

Man that's a good looking lawn, @Redtenchu!


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks all. No Videos today.


----------



## Greendoc

Redtenchu said:


> I took the Toro GM 1000 Verticutter our today. I had it set at 0, any lower and it has issues turning the blades. I may need to adjust the clutch to get the blades a little more torque.


Just a thought, but the Clip KIt part # 65-9000 is a drive pulley set that reduces speed to the reel and probably increases the torque vs the standard high speed pulley set. I have the Clip Kit on my mower and use it on lawns that have never seen a reel before. Zoysia on top of that. The GM before addition of the Clip Kit would stall on grass that was thick.


----------



## Redtenchu

Greendoc said:


> Just a thought, but the Clip KIt part # 65-9000 is a drive pulley set that reduces speed to the reel and probably increases the torque vs the standard high speed pulley set. I have the Clip Kit on my mower and use it on lawns that have never seen a reel before. Zoysia on top of that. The GM before addition of the Clip Kit would stall on grass that was thick.


It appears to be slipping, so I'll attempt some adjustments before spending any money. I don't need it in the dirt, but I'd like that option.


----------



## Greendoc

I am all too familiar with the slipping belts. I probably keep my belts a bit tighter than factory spec, but I am sure the engineers at Toro never envisioned their product being used to deal with Zoysia japonica.


----------



## Redland1

Great looking lawn.


----------



## seanlawn

I am really happy to find out someone is using Greensmaster 1000 for verticutting. I scored an old Greensmaster 1000 and would love to convert it into a verticutter. Instead of buying the exorbitant dethatching kit, I am thinking of putting together one by buying just the shaft from Toro and getting the blades from R&R. Do you think that it is doable? Because it has an old engine, I would like to reduce the number of verticutting blades. I am wondering if blades are tight on the shaft. Could I just put some PVC pipes over the shaft as spacers? I would appreciate your insights.


----------



## Redtenchu

@seanlawn Id love to help, but I purchased the unit as-is. I haven't done any of the modifications. I can take some specific pictures for you if needed.

I do have a set of Dyna Blades to replace the stock blades. When I swap them out I'll try to document that process.

I know @Iriasj2009 and @J_nick both modified dethating units (bluebird and Classen)to act more like a Verticutter. I believe IRaisj even used PVC for spacers.


----------



## Iriasj2009

seanlawn said:


> I am really happy to find out someone is using Greensmaster 1000 for verticutting. I scored an old Greensmaster 1000 and would love to convert it into a verticutter. Instead of buying the exorbitant dethatching kit, I thinking of putting together one by buying just the shaft from Toro and getting the blades from R&R. Do you think that it is doable? Because it has an old engine, I would like to reduce the number of verticutting blades. I am wondering if blades are tight on the shaft. Could I just put some PVC pipes over the shaft as spacers? I would appreciate your insights.


Sure can!


----------



## Redtenchu

I gave her a double cut today @0.33. I may raise the HOC a little for some better stripes and color. 








Just to include some struggle in my journal... The old storm drain area has not received any extra attention this year and it looks terrible, lol. No plans at this time to fix this area.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

You have your storm drain struggle, I have my storm water struggle. These are the cards we have been dealt.


----------



## Redtenchu

I had noticed a few brown spots in my side lawn last week while mowing in the evenings. I assumed it was just a fluke and the Bermuda would grown through whatever the issue was. Walking the lawn earlier today with dew on the ground I found the culprit! I'll attempt to identify the fungus, but if you know what it is already feel free to jump in!


----------



## jayhawk

Pythium something?


----------



## Redtenchu

A few pictures for my lawn journal today.


----------



## Alan

I'm surprised the 'construction' zone still looks so rough.


----------



## Redtenchu

Alan said:


> I'm surprised the 'construction' zone still looks so rough.


I dropped the ball on it last season.

This season it's been a work in progress. I've added a few bags of sand to the area, but some areas still need 6+ inches of material to bring it to level. I wouldn't mind doing all sand, but sand is very diffrent from my native soil. I'm concerned about inconsistency in the soil profile throughout the yard.


----------



## Redtenchu

I put down a full bag of Milorganite (old formula) over the entire front and back lawn lawn 36#/5k Or about 7#/1k. This should give me about 0.35# of N per 1k.

I also purchased a small bag of some 29-0-5 and put down 2.5# on the side lawn (about 700sqft) where I'm having the fungus issue.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

J_nick said:


>


@J_nick hahahahaha!


----------



## Redland1

Just curious.Whats the deal with the grass around the drain?


----------



## Redtenchu

Redland1 said:


> Just curious.Whats the deal with the grass around the drain?


It's a trouble area of mine. Normally the issue is caused by excessive heat transferring from the storm drain into the soil. The heat causes the plant to stress and the soil to dry out very quickly in the heat of summer.

4 out of 5 seasons, this heat transfer has helped to green the area up rapidly and only begins to become a problem mid summer. This year I have some winter kill, and the grass that would normally fill this small area is now dead.


----------



## Redtenchu

Got home late today after working overtime supporting the war fighter... Gave her a cut, but the sun was setting so no stripes.


----------



## Fishnugget

Looks great Red :thumbup:

That close up shot really shows how dense your grass really is. Sorry to hear about your storm drain problem. I guess we all have a problem one way or another. You lawn looks really nice and level.


----------



## TigerinFL

your lawn is looking great!


----------



## RaginCajun

If I had just storm drain problems, I wouldn't have any problems all! Nice lawn, sir.


----------



## Redland1

Redtenchu said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.Whats the deal with the grass around the drain?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a trouble area of mine. Normally the issue is caused by excessive heat transferring from the storm drain into the soil. The heat causes the plant to stress and the soil to dry out very quickly in the heat of summer.
> 
> 4 out of 5 seasons, this heat transfer has helped to green the area up rapidly and only begins to become a problem mid summer. This year I have some winter kill, and the grass that would normally fill this small area is now dead.
Click to expand...

That sucks.But your lawn looks amazing though.


----------



## Redtenchu

Redland1 said:


> That sucks. But your lawn looks amazing though.


We all have one issue or another, Thanks.


----------



## Redtenchu

I had raised my HOC early last week up to 0.375inches, but I hated how it looked.... Today I dropped it back down to 0.295" (7.5mm). Gave her a double cut!



I don't have a golf ball, but this little guy was in the street so I used him for a picture. 


Added some sand to my construction zone so @Alan won't be disappointed in me anymore.


----------



## Alan

:thumbup: :thumbup:

That spot is a menace.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I think the drain area is from the heat that grate soaks up. You need some kind of separation from that. Maybe bury some foam or something and then top with gravel to space like 1-2" away from it?

Otherwise looking fantastic. Suddenly my 0.5" HOC seems too tall


----------



## Redtenchu

Double cut the lawn at 0.2955, applied PGR at .5oz/1k and watered it in....

I filmed a little video for YouTube during the cut, I'll post it here when it uploads.

Here is a picture of my high end irrigation!


----------



## Alan

Redtenchu said:


> Here is a picture of my high end irrigation!


Whatever gets the job done. I have something similar and a couple of $15 Walmart impacts to boot. I am one hose dragging individual...lol.


----------



## Redtenchu

https://youtu.be/7PK-Coe3omg


----------



## social port

Nice video! I didn't know that you had a YouTube channel until the other day. You'll get one more sub the next time I log in :nod:

One thing I've always wondered: when you are cutting that low (reel low) and taking off a tiny piece of the grass blade, how do you keep track of where you have mowed?
Even with high-cut TTTF (real high), I sometimes lose track of where my now line is while I am making passes.


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> ...One thing I've always wondered: when you are cutting that low (reel low) and taking off a tiny piece of the grass blade, how do you keep track of where you have mowed?
> Even with high-cut TTTF (real high), I sometimes lose track of where my now line is while I am making passes.


It is sometimes easy to lose track - especially when the sun is at a bad angle.


----------



## cnet24

@Redtenchu what is your mowing frequency at this height? Even with PGR & 1/2 inch, I'm mowing almost every other day, or every third day max. Lawn looks great!


----------



## social port

@Ware yeah, now that I think about it, light does seem to be the common factor when I lose track.
Funnily enough, when I watch you guys mow Bermuda on YouTube, it is fairly easy to see the cut vs uncut parts. The fact that those reels seem to stripe a bit helps, I'm sure.


----------



## Redtenchu

@social port that is something I struggle with often. I've found that morning dew is the best indicator, but morning mowing is not really an option with my work schedule.


----------



## Redtenchu

@cnet24 I'm mowing every other day when possible, sometimes every 3rd day (3rd days hurt a little). I have been using PGR @ .5/1k and low Nitrogen input for my main lawn with some success. The side lawn has received one extra application of synthetic fertilizer this season for an issue I was attempting to grow out of!

I do miss the darker green that a higher HOC and more N gives, but this is far more challenging to maintain and I plan to keep it up as long as possible.


----------



## cnet24

@Redtenchu what is your thought process on just maintaining with PGR and low nitrogen? Just limit and push as much lateral growth as possible? Just wondering for my own knowledge, thanks!


----------



## Redtenchu

cnet24 said:


> what is your thought process on just maintaining with PGR and low nitrogen? Just limit and push as much lateral growth as possible? Just wondering for my own knowledge, thanks!


I'd tell you if I knew for sure!


----------



## Thor865

Redtenchu said:


> Double cut the lawn at 0.2955, applied PGR at .5oz/1k and watered it in....
> 
> I filmed a little video for YouTube during the cut, I'll post it here when it uploads.
> 
> Here is a picture of my high end irrigation!


Envious of your hoc


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...One thing I've always wondered: when you are cutting that low (reel low) and taking off a tiny piece of the grass blade, how do you keep track of where you have mowed?
> Even with high-cut TTTF (real high), I sometimes lose track of where my now line is while I am making passes.
> 
> 
> 
> It is sometimes easy to lose track - especially when the sun is at a bad angle.
Click to expand...

@social port it's very easy to lose track of them then the light gets lower in the sky and you see one of these


----------



## social port

@J_nick That IS a reel pisseroffer.

I think that this may be Redtenchu's reel pisseroffer.


----------



## Redtenchu

social port said:


> J_nick That IS a reel pisseroffer.
> 
> I think that this may be Redtenchu's reel pisseroffer.


Very true! I've been adding material to raise that area back to level, but every time it rains 2/3 of the material washes away.


----------



## social port

Also got to say, @Redtenchu , that your lawn is looking primo :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

social port said:


> Also got to say, @Redtenchu , that your lawn is looking primo :thumbup:


Thank You!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I see you're a #rulebreaker by using the stick edger as an excavator... maybe I'm doing it wrong, and that's how you guys get those super clean lines.


----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> I see you're a #rulebreaker by using the stick edger as an excavator... maybe I'm doing it wrong, and that's how you guys get those super clean lines.


I'm unaware of another way to use it.


----------



## Redtenchu

I took the verticutter out today and made 3-4 passes. It jacked up the lawn pretty good, but that's the whole point, right? I made a few more passes with the Flex to clean most of it up. I was pleased with the amount of brown stems in the catcher!


----------



## Redtenchu

Still cutting at 0.2955 (Bench). I'm very impressed with how it looks with such a low #N rate. I still have some soggy spots, but it's looking #kleen.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Wait, that's jacked up? Your lawn jacked up looks better than mine when it looks good. #lawngoals


----------



## Flow8966

Red, nice looking lawn. How often are you planning to verticut. Is it going to be done via impulse or when you feel it needs it, or on a schedule like a PGR application.


----------



## Redtenchu

I need to start doing it monthly like fert/PGR apps. Currently only doing it as needed.


----------



## Redtenchu

A few shots of the Tiger Lillie's in my front flower bed. I think they are very cool!


----------



## Redtenchu

Here is a few shots of the lawn after today's cut. Baby, it's hot outside!





This is a good section of U3 or common Bermuda taking the 0.295 HOC very well.


----------



## Ral1121

@Redtenchu

What did you scalp your yard down to be able to maintain at .295?


----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


> A few shots of the Tiger Lillie's in my front flower bed. I think they are very cool!


They are cool; but I really like the way they reveal the depth of the green in your turf.


----------



## pennstater2005

Dang @Redtenchu that is looking awesome!


----------



## Brodgers88

Redtenchu said:


> A few shots of the Tiger Lillie's in my front flower bed. I think they are very cool!


Awesome shots of the tiger lilies. I think those are cool as well. Turf looks fantastic!


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks!


----------



## Redtenchu

A few stripes for reference.




Raise the HOC a little today.


I applied some Ironite at 5#/1k. I hope I got it all off the driveway, I already have freckled Skin the last thing I was is a freckled driveway. 


One of the main reasons I love Milo is for the exact statement on the front of the Ironite bag. "A Deep Green lawn without excessive top growth".


----------



## Fishnugget

Let me know your results Red with that ironite, I saw it at my local HD and was tempted to pick up a bag.

Lawn looks great btw, I hope to have my lawn that nice, level, and low next year!


----------



## Redtenchu

I got out in the lawn early to avoid the blistering heat. I sprayed .5oz/1k PGR this morning, I enjoyed seeing my foot prints after the first pass, and more so after the second pass!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> I got out in the lawn early to avoid the blistering heat. I sprayed .5oz/1k PGR this morning, I enjoyed seeing my foot prints after the first pass, and more so after the second pass!


Nice! Did that handful of dallisgrass seed I tossed into the air like confetti ever germinate?


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Nice! Did that handful of dallisgrass seed I tossed into the air like confetti ever germinate?


Yes, and it's handling the HOC very well! :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

@Fishnugget I'm liking the Ironite, nice color without a burst of growth. I may consider replacing all my summer feet applications with Ironite. Im hoping to avoid the overgrowth most people are dealing with this time of year. Only time will tell!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Fishnugget

That looks really good . I may have to buy a bag but this heat in Indio Ca is killing my lawn :|


----------



## Redtenchu

It's been hot and dry here! Hoping for some rain this weekend!!!

I took the Toro verticutter out and ran it over the lawn in 2 directions at -0.20 HOC. Used the Honda to vacuum it all up. I didn't have the energy to mow with the reel, but plan to double cut it tonight and put down some N!


----------



## reidgarner

Nice. How quickly does the Bermuda recover from the verticut with it being treated with PGR apps? Does it slow its recovery? Also, do you notice any weed breakthrough after a verticut? Just wondering if it disturbs the pre-m barrier.


----------



## Redtenchu

reidgarner said:


> Nice. How quickly does the Bermuda recover from the verticut with it being treated with PGR apps? Does it slow its recovery? Also, do you notice any weed breakthrough after a verticut? Just wondering if it disturbs the pre-m barrier.


The recovery depends on how aggressive the verticut was and how much input the grass is receiving.  In my experience  PGR doesn't have much effect on the recover of a verticut, but will slow down recover from a scalp or leveling project.

If you examine the piles of grass in the pictures, you'll notice there is very little green material. I plan to give it 0.5#/1k of N and pray for some rain. I expect it to be recovered by next weekend when my next round of PGR will be applied.

I haven't noticed any weed pressure, but would expect verticutting isn't good for that Pre-E Barrier if you start hitting dirt.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I noticed you have some trouble with the heat from the metal on your storm drains. I have a similar problem in my yard. Is there anything to do to keep this from happening? Does it just fix itself whenever the temps go back down?


----------



## Redtenchu

@Bermuda_Newbie it will correct itself. I've battled it in the past, but just don't have the time to keep it green this season.

What worked for me: take a cordless drill with a 1 inch spade bit and aerate the dry area every weekend. Water the area 1-2 times a day.... if the temps dropped closer to the 80s I could pull back some on the drill/water routine.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Redtenchu said:


> @Bermuda_Newbie it will correct itself. I've battled it in the past, but just don't have the time to keep it green this season.
> 
> What worked for me: take a cordless drill with a 1 inch spade bit and aerate the dry area every weekend. Water the area 1-2 times a day.... if the temps dropped closer to the 80s I could pull back some on the drill/water routine.


Wow that's a lot of watering! At least it would be for me. It's over 100 here for about three months straight ever year. I have a utility panel in my grass that does the same thing around the metal part. My husband said maybe we could paint it and I didn't think that was allowed nor would it help. I'll try watering it some more and if that doesn't work, try the spade trick. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Redtenchu

@Bermuda_Newbie you might consider putting some pavers at ground level around it if it's an electric box.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Redtenchu said:


> @Bermuda_Newbie you might consider putting some pavers at ground level around it if it's an electric box.




It's getting switched to bermuda with plugs. I don't think I can do much with it since it's only about 4-6 inches.


----------



## Redtenchu

@Bermuda_Newbie oh yes, I see.


----------



## Redtenchu

I gave her a cut and put down some fertilizer yesterday.

I was checking my QOC and found my 21inch cut is actually 20.5inches! Thankfully the reel has no damage and didn't need a adjust anything to cut paper. I'll be replacing the bedknife soon.


----------



## southernguy311

You're supposed to slice the quarter, not lost the quarter slice you.


----------



## Redtenchu

southernguy311 said:


> You're supposed to slice the quarter, not lost the quarter slice you.


That's what I get for picking a Toro over a Jacobsen!


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a double cut early today, almost completely recovered. Sorry I haven't been posting much, life keeps getting in the way!

It's amazing how walking 20feet to take a second picture makes such a difference in color.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I want to see you lay down some single-double stripes my man.


----------



## Redtenchu

Leveling out this side yard has been slow, but it's working. I can take the Toro over the area (not real pretty). 

The storm drain has recovered some, but I'm afraid it's temporary.


----------



## Visitor

Looks great, love the hard line delineation from the neighbors too.


----------



## Thor865

Redtenchu said:


> Leveling out this side yard has been slow, but it's working. I can take the Toro over the area (not real pretty).
> 
> The storm drain has recovered some, but I'm afraid it's temporary.


Looks great. Hoc still at .295?


----------



## Redtenchu

Thor865 said:


> Looks great. Hoc still at .295?


No, I couldn't keep up. I'm at 0.50 Bench HOC.


----------



## Thor865

Redtenchu said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. Hoc still at .295?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I couldn't keep up. I'm at 0.50 Bench HOC.
Click to expand...

Probably have to mow every day even with PGR


----------



## MarkV

I know you have your gas powered verticutter now, but would you still recommend an electrical one to someone on a budget? Or just wait and save up?


----------



## Redtenchu

MarkV said:


> I know you have your gas powered verticutter now, but would you still recommend an electrical one to someone on a budget? Or just wait and save up?


I still highly recommend the electric units for someone on a budget, mine lasted 2 years of abuse from myself and a few friends.


----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> I want to see you lay down some single-double stripes my man.


Sorry Korn, I realized yesterday I missed this comment, so I did some single doubles today. It's going to take a few more cuts before it really shows.


----------



## Redtenchu

After another cut, the single double is looking better. I'll take a better picture tomorrow when the sun is at peak!


----------



## pennstater2005

Redtenchu said:


> After another cut, the single double is looking better. I'll take a better picture tomorrow when the sun is at peak!


Wow! That is looking great!


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> Wow! That is looking great!


Thanks, I've kept the N low this year and came off the PGR with no noticeable rebound.


----------



## Redtenchu

A few shots from today.


----------



## iFisch3224

Excellent results. Beautiful house, and stunning lawn. Been fun reading along. 

-Nick


----------



## Colonel K0rn

RIP chicken  .


----------



## Redtenchu

I've been maintaining at 1/2 inch HOC. PGR wore off weeks ago, I didn't see any rebound as others have reported. I have been on a low N program, and it's been very dry, this may have a lot to do with the lack of rebound coming off the PGR. The ground is rock hard and dry, you can really see it in the pictures.

I did apply Ironite today and I will water it in tomorrow morning.







I put down more sand in my construction zone, it's coming along.


----------



## Thor865

What's your growing season length? When do you normally go dormant? Just asking cause I see you spot leveling and was wanting to do the same


----------



## Redtenchu

@Thor865 I'm normally still cutting into Early November, but that has a lot to do with my lawns angle towards the south. Most flat lawns in my area are going dormant in October. I wouldn't do anything heavy this late in the year, but some light spot leveling should be fine if you get it done today and give those areas a little extra water/Nitrogen during September.


----------



## Thor865

Redtenchu said:


> @Thor865 I'm normally still cutting into Early November, but that has a lot to do with my lawns angle towards the south. Most flat lawns in my area are going dormant in October. I wouldn't do anything heavy this late in the year, but some light spot leveling should be fine if you get it done today and give those areas a little extra water/Nitrogen during September.


Alright. And yard is looking pristine. Miss that .295 hoc though. How many times have you leveled over the years to achieve a surface capable of that hoc?


----------



## Redtenchu

Thor865 said:


> Alright. And yard is looking pristine. Miss that .295 hoc though. How many times have you leveled over the years to achieve a surface capable of that hoc?


Thank you. I also miss the lower HOC look, although 0.50 is much easier to maintain!

I have been lucky that I've never done a full leveling job, just spot leveling and lots of reel mowing while the ground is soft. I pray that Im as lucky in my next lawn!


----------



## Zoysiaguy

Nice lawn bro stripes are str8 as an arrow


----------



## Redtenchu

I've been keeping her at 0.50 inches.

My backpack sprayer is busted, and I don't have a backup. I've been off PGR for a while. I'm hoping the cooler temperatures will keep the Bermuda at bay until dormancy.

I need to apply Pre-E soon, so I'll just borrow @Ammodud2311's sprayer until I replace mine next season.

There is a lot of cloud cover, so the lawn looks kind of so-so.


----------



## Redtenchu

I'm always happy to know my neighbor mowed his lawn....


----------



## Redtenchu

Updated picture for LOTM, the 5pm sun just doesn't make the color pop out like the 1pm sun.... I'll try to get a better picture up soon.


----------



## pennstater2005

Redtenchu said:


> I'm always happy to know my neighbor mowed his lawn....


What the hell is wrong with people :lol:


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Nice hat.



Redtenchu said:


>


----------



## Redtenchu

Before: 3-4 inches tall.





After: Down to .75


----------



## Redtenchu

^^^^ That was on 10-2 ^^^^


----------



## Redtenchu

Seed down today in the back.


----------



## Redtenchu

.5/k PGR Applied to the front, the plan is to scalp 10-4. More updates to come.


----------



## Redtenchu

The front scalp didn't happen today. I'm waiting on some news about going back to school. Back yard is ready to go either way.

I have 8lb/1k PRG seed applied, with a few extra pounds of PRG to fill in any bare spots later.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Lovin this.


----------



## Redtenchu

Mowed the front and back at 5/8 inch. The back was scalped at .75 a couple days ago and was mostly just brown stolons, but I wanted it a bit lower.

Then I put down a bag of Milo over the entire lawn.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

RIP Chicken. You will be missed. Looking forward to seeing the PRG in the back. You and John afraid to take your A game out front?


----------



## Redtenchu

@Colonel K0rn I do miss that funny bird.


----------



## Redtenchu

@Colonel K0rn PRG was last minute.

After completing most of the work out back, I was offered a chance by my employer to return to school and work towards my bachelors degree (100% paid). So yes, I was afraid at that point to seed the front.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> @Colonel K0rn I do miss that funny bird.


I miss him too :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn I do miss that funny bird.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him too :lol:
Click to expand...

I was a little worried to tell you about it @Mightyquinn!


----------



## Redtenchu

I had some germination happening over this weekend. I'd like to say it's from my efforts, but I have had a few days of cool wet weather and Mother Nature took over.

Here are a few spots that just started.




Here is one of a few spots that have really taken off!


----------



## Redtenchu

Yikes! I haven't updated this in a while, so here is a few.

This was shortly after the PRG germinated and received it's first cut. 
(Pictures are in Random order).


----------



## Redtenchu

This is a week or two later.... The fall leafs contrasting against the green was nice, so I took a few quick pictures. It was cold and wet outside....


----------



## Redtenchu

This was last weekend with the Swardman set at 1 inch HOC.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Nice man! When did u get a swardman? I'm jealous


----------



## Redtenchu

Iriasj2009 said:


> Nice man! When did u get a swardman? I'm jealous


It's the one @Ware had, he isn't using it so I picked it up last weekend.


----------



## social port

The lawn is looking very nice, @Redtenchu . I'm also wondering how that TLF sticker is red (I've seen green only); in fact, it looks like it matches the color of the mower. Transparent background?


----------



## Redtenchu

social port said:


> Transparent background?


Yes Sir! @Ware installed it himself.


----------



## Ware

@social port see vinyl transfer sticker here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=279


----------



## social port

Sweet. I never noticed those. I'm gonna have to order some of those when I get my next hat. I've got more equipment to brand.


----------



## g-man

I had not ventured into the warm season side for a while (the cool season was very busy). The PRG looks awesome. Only in the backyard?


----------



## Redtenchu

@g-man yes, just the back yard. I haven't been able to give it the attention it needs, so it's suffering!


----------



## Two9tene

.


----------



## Austinite

@Redtenchu what kind of bermuda is that? Looks amazing, very dark green.


----------



## Redtenchu

Austinite said:


> Redtenchu what kind of bermuda is that? Looks amazing, very dark green.


The last few pictures in this journal is a PRG overseed. The Bermuda in my lawn is a mix, mostly U3.


----------



## Redtenchu

I'll start this back up. I got out in the lawn in early February to clean up some of the lawn. No scalping, just a run over the lawn to remind the neighborhood that I'm still here.


----------



## Redtenchu

Early March I took the Swardman out with to begin my scalp. Set at 0, this really help to lift and remove material!


----------



## Redtenchu

Mid March I got out and scalped everything down to 0.25







You can see the green trying to poke!


Not everything is pretty!


----------



## Redtenchu

Here we are at the end of March. Some warm weather and rain really helped green up the lawn quickly.



The PRG in the back yard has also woke up from the better temperatures and rain.


----------



## Redtenchu

This PGR in the back is absolutely wonderful, it's super soft, and easy to grow. I plan to keep it going up until June. Here is a few shots from the first half of April.


----------



## Redtenchu

Here are some shots of the Bermuda waking up in the first half of April.

Early April




Mid April.


----------



## Redtenchu

Here is the last picture I took after a cut on the 17th. I applied PGR and Tournament Ready on the 22nd.


----------



## Redtenchu

I'll get it cut tomorrow and update the thread.


----------



## cnet24

Interested to follow your PRG back to Bermuda transition. My bermuda is struggling to come back, but we also haven't had consistent warm temperatures yet.


----------



## Redtenchu

Double cut and put down 4#/1k of CarbonX!


----------



## tcorbitt20

:thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

@Redtenchu how does the prill size look on your low cut Bermuda. It's looked a little big in some of the pictures/videos.


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Redtenchu how does the prill size look on your low cut Bermuda. It's looked a little big in some of the pictures/videos.


It's bigger than I would prefer, but we will see how it works out.


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu how does the prill size look on your low cut Bermuda. It's looked a little big in some of the pictures/videos.
> 
> 
> 
> It's bigger than I would prefer, but we will see how it works out.
Click to expand...

Sounds good. Thanks.

Yard is looking great already BTW!


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Redtenchu how does the prill size look on your low cut Bermuda. It's looked a little big in some of the pictures/videos.


The oddest thing... applied it yesterday hoping for rain, of course we didn't get a drop of rain. I was concerned about how much was sitting on top of the turf. I went outside this morning to take a picture and about 96% of the large white granules are gone! I can see the black granules, but very few white... I hope birds didn't pick them up!


----------



## Redtenchu

Lawn is on point 👌🏻


----------



## Redtenchu

The PGR in my back yard is feeling pretty. Don't worry @J_nick, I edged and trimmed everything after these pictures were taken, however the back porch is still a complete mess.


----------



## J_nick

@Redtenchu Lies


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut between rain storms, this spot has been wet for a very long period. You can really see the effects in the close up shot. I hope it dries out soon, it's very difficult to mow.


----------



## M311att

Red...is that just from being soggy or is it damaged from mowing it wet? I finally got a mow in on sat after a week of rain and my lawn is resembling that too.


----------



## Redtenchu

M311att said:


> Red...is that just from being soggy or is it damaged from mowing it wet? I finally got a mow in on sat after a week of rain and my lawn is resembling that too.


That corner of my lawn has been damp/wet for a few weeks. Hoping it'll bounce back!


----------



## Austinite

Redtenchu said:


> M311att said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red...is that just from being soggy or is it damaged from mowing it wet? I finally got a mow in on sat after a week of rain and my lawn is resembling that too.
> 
> 
> 
> That corner of my lawn has been damp/wet for a few weeks. Hoping it'll bounce back!
Click to expand...

Does that wet section have any Penterra on it?


----------



## Redtenchu

Austinite said:


> Does that wet section have any Penterra on it?


It doesn't, I don't have anymore.

I have some tournament ready, but it's labeled for LDS.


----------



## Austinite

Redtenchu said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that wet section have any Penterra on it?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't, I don't have anymore.
> 
> I have some tournament ready, but it's labeled for LDS.
Click to expand...

i have a serious case of LDS. do you think penterra will correct the issue?


----------



## Redtenchu

Austinite said:


> i have a serious case of LDS. do you think penterra will correct the issue?


Check out the soil surfactant thread here. I've used a couple, but I don't know enough to make a solid recommendation. I'd pay extra attention to the posts from @Mightyquinn, he has used surfactants on his lawn for a few years.


----------



## Austinite

Ok thanks a lot man. Really appreciate it!


----------



## Redtenchu

Austinite said:


> Ok thanks a lot man. Really appreciate it!


Yep!


----------



## Redtenchu

I started to take the PRG down today. My plan is to cut it a notch lower every day possible. Once I'm at the lowest setting on the rotary mower I plan to spray it out with MSM.

I'll miss it.


----------



## Redtenchu

Well I gave up on the Carbon X. The lawn received 4#/1k for April and May with NO effect. I understand the soil results would take a lot of time, but it's like the N is manufactured incorrectly and disappears before the grass can absorb it. The N prills literally disappear in 5-6 hours.

I put down 2#/1k of a generic 34-0-0 on Thursday and noticed a nice green up by Saturday.


----------



## Redtenchu

I still have a couple bags of CX, and would be willing to give a bag away to anyone that would like to pick it up in Shawnee. I'll be going back to Milo if I can find it.


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Have you tried GreenTRX? I just got 3 bags in the prill size for greens. I'm seeing much better results than milo and it's cheaper


----------



## Brackin4au

HungrySoutherner said:


> Have you tried GreenTRX? I just got 3 bags in the prill size for greens. I'm seeing much better results than milo and it's cheaper


I'm in your area, where did you get the greens prill size? If you don't mind giving up the location haha


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Brackin4au said:


> HungrySoutherner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried GreenTRX? I just got 3 bags in the prill size for greens. I'm seeing much better results than milo and it's cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in your area, where did you get the greens prill size? If you don't mind giving up the location haha
Click to expand...

@Brackin4au you can get it ordered from siteone in Huntsville, but I found some in Nashville. My next order will be local


----------



## thegrassfactor

Redtenchu said:


> Well I gave up on the Carbon X. The lawn received 4#/1k for April and May with NO effect. I understand the soil results would take a lot of time, but it's like the N is manufactured incorrectly and disappears before the grass can absorb it. The N prills literally disappear in 5-6 hours.
> 
> I put down 2#/1k of a generic 34-0-0 on Thursday and noticed a nice green up by Saturday.


Hey @Redtenchu, I've read, observed, and spent quite a bit of time with CX and I have to say this is the first time I've ever heard of it not working. I've heard it spreads terribly, doesnt flow, etc etc, but never that it doesn't work. Obviously, this is extremely alarming to me. Can I buy those bags back from you, have them shipped to us, so we can perform testing on it?


----------



## Redtenchu

@thegrassfactor Thanks for reaching out, I appreciate it. After our exchange of texts I think we can get this worked out.


----------



## daniel3507

Interesting take on the carbon x. I wasn't overly impressed with the initial application but thought I messed up my math and didn't put down enough. With all the rain it's hard to tell too. I'll give it a couple more months before really deciding if I like it or not. I definitely think it's a long term thing for the soil benefits.


----------



## Redtenchu

daniel3507 said:


> Interesting take on the carbon x. I wasn't overly impressed with the initial application but thought I messed up my math and didn't put down enough. With all the rain it's hard to tell too. I'll give it a couple more months before really deciding if I like it or not. I definitely think it's a long term thing for the soil benefits.


What rate did you apply and when?


----------



## daniel3507

1lbN/1k in mid May.


----------



## Redtenchu

daniel3507 said:


> 1lbN/1k in mid May.


I'm going to send some back to @thegrassfactor so he can test it. He wants to figure out what is wrong (or if anything is actually wrong) with the CX I received.

I believe some people from the Oklahoma group buy did have good results, so who knows!

@Kballen11 @TulsaFan 
@Ware


----------



## daniel3507

Let me know what he finds out. Would be interested to see if anything is actually wrong. I plan to keep using it for a couple months regardless to see how it goes.


----------



## Redtenchu

daniel3507 said:


> Let me know what he finds out. Would be interested to see if anything is actually wrong. I plan to keep using it for a couple months regardless to see how it goes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

Redtenchu said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1lbN/1k in mid May.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to send some back to @thegrassfactor so he can test it. He wants to figure out what is wrong (or if anything is actually wrong) with the CX I received.
> 
> I believe some people from the Oklahoma group buy did have good results, so who knows!
> 
> @Kballen11 @TulsaFan
> @Ware
Click to expand...

Due to having two bags of Milorganite left over from last year, I cut my Carbon X rate by half and applied Milorganite at the other half rate on June 1st.

So, unfortunately I can't provide any feedback that would help!


----------



## Kballen11

Initially I had some quick green up but my last application I didn't water in (we were supposed to get rain and didn't) but all the white prills had dissolved anyway, like many of you had spoke about. I believe this is why my yard looks so splotchy? Who knows?


----------



## thegrassfactor

Kballen11 said:


> Initially I had some quick green up but my last application I didn't water in (we were supposed to get rain and didn't) but all the white prills had dissolved anyway, like many of you had spoke about. I believe this is why my yard looks so splotchy? Who knows?


Yes, that is a symptom known as "freckling" that can occur in high humidity/temp when not adequately watering in an application. it tends to show worse on reel cut vs rotary cut


----------



## thegrassfactor

Redtenchu said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what he finds out. Would be interested to see if anything is actually wrong. I plan to keep using it for a couple months regardless to see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

At this point i'm going to rule out weather based on this data. Was there any supplemental irrigation occurring that is not reflected in this spreadsheet?



and for reference, the white prills are YaraVera AMIDAS:

https://www.yara.us/crop-nutrition/fertilizer-products/yaravera/yaravera-amidas-turf/


----------



## Redtenchu

No watering after the first application was watered in the following morning.

Estimated .5 inch water the day after application.


----------



## Kballen11

@thegrassfactor thanks for your response. Appreciate you looking into this.


----------



## Redtenchu

thegrassfactor said:


> At this point i'm going to rule out weather based on this data. Was there any supplemental irrigation occurring that is not reflected in this spreadsheet?


The second App was done on 5/17 (Via text I said 5/18). I recall being happy about the slow steady rain we received that Saturday 5/18.


----------



## thegrassfactor

Updated to reflect mistake


----------



## Redtenchu

Applied PGR at just under .5oz/1k


----------



## thegrassfactor

Redtenchu said:


> thegrassfactor said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point i'm going to rule out weather based on this data. Was there any supplemental irrigation occurring that is not reflected in this spreadsheet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second App was done on 5/17 (Via text I said 5/18). I recall being happy about the slow steady rain we received that Saturday 5/18.
Click to expand...

Lab results are inhttp://carbonearth.co/redlabresults.pdf


----------



## Redtenchu

thegrassfactor said:


> Lab results are inhttp://carbonearth.co/redlabresults.pdf


Glad the fert is gtg, odd that it had no effect on my grass. Thanks for the excellent customer service!


----------



## Redtenchu

Sorry I haven't been updating this thread.

I've been applying 34-0-0 @ 2#/1k and PGR @ .5oz/1k every 3ish weeks. I had been cutting at 1/2 until today I raised the HOC to 5/8. Here is a few pictures.


----------



## cnet24

@Redtenchu any issue with the .5oz rate on the PGR? I'm thinking about increasing my rate on my Bermuda as the label rate at .38 doesn't seem to be cutting it. Do you mix iron with your apps?


----------



## Redtenchu

@cnet24 I don't have issues at .5 with PGR, and I'm not currently mixing Iron.


----------



## Redtenchu

If you've followed me for any amount of time, you are aware I have a storm drain that kills any grass growing within a couple feet during the summer. I've complained but I've also received many helpful suggestions from you... but here we are....

Today, I applied..5 Oz of tournament ready surfactant to the soil. Let's see what happens.


----------



## jayhawk

I have an idea  it's gotta be heat related, maybe some gravel around there that doesn't help with water retention.

There is insulation that is applied to foundation walls (not yours or mine) but it is out there. I dont think it woul be cost prohibited to buy a sheet or two?


----------



## Redtenchu

Here is the drain on July 21st after another application of Tournament ready and my wife watering it daily.


----------



## Redtenchu

I didn't get a picture last weekend, but did apply TR again. The wife has only been watering every 2-3 days. This is what it looks like today.


----------



## Redtenchu

This is the lawn today, gave her a double cut at .625


----------



## Redtenchu

I also picked up some of this last week.


----------



## daniel3507

Wow that's a huge improvement by the storm drains.


----------



## The_iHenry

Redtenchu said:


> I didn't get a picture last weekend, but did apply TR again. The wife has only been watering every 2-3 days. This is what it looks like today.





Redtenchu said:


> This is the lawn today, gave her a double cut at .625


Nice! Glad to see you found a solution to that storm drain. Looking good dude!


----------



## The_iHenry

I've been considering raising my hoc to get more defined stripes. I'm currently mowing at .25

... I'm iffy about it tho


----------



## Redtenchu

The_iHenry said:


> I've been considering raising my hoc to get more defined stripes. I'm currently mowing at .25
> 
> ... I'm iffy about it tho


It's a trade off for sure. I love that .25-.33 range, it looks elite! But the .4-.625 looks greener, stripes better and is easier to maintain.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Redtenchu

Your lawn looks great!

Awesome progress on the storm drain.


----------



## Two9tene

Redtenchu said:


> I didn't get a picture last weekend, but did apply TR again. The wife has only been watering every 2-3 days. This is what it looks like today.


Yeah the TR is definitely working this is just 24 hours after application:



Thanks again brother!


----------



## daniel3507

It looks like you used the liquid and not the pellet correct? Any reason in particular you picked the liquid over pellet?


----------



## Redtenchu

daniel3507 said:


> It looks like you used the liquid and not the pellet correct? Any reason in particular you picked the liquid over pellet?


Someone gave me the liquid TR for free.


----------



## daniel3507

Well that's a pretty damn good reason.


----------



## Redtenchu

daniel3507 said:


> Well that's a pretty damn good reason.


Agreed! :mrgreen:


----------



## Redtenchu

Took the lawn down some today in preparation for PRG. It was around 0.75 inches, I took it to 0.50 and this is the result.

The plan is to use my Verticutter tomorrow, then hit the greener spots again at 0.50 and maybe 0.33 with the reel if I have the energy.


----------



## Redtenchu

I had some scheduling conflicts that prevented me from completing everything. I was able to get the front lawn Verticut and cleaned up fairly well. Then dropped 25# on the front 3k.

I'll try to get the back done tomorrow or by next weekend.


----------



## Redtenchu

It took me a bit longer than expected but I have some good germination going in areas.


----------



## Redtenchu

Sorry I've been behind on the updates. Here we are on Nov 1. Not much to look at, but I gave her a cut, put down the rest of the seed in the thinner spots and some a bag of Milo.


----------



## Redtenchu

I put down 2#/1k of 34-0-0 around the 15th.

I gave her a cut today and took a few pictures.

There is some thin spots, I'm hoping they fill in well before any long term freeze hits me in Late Dec.


----------



## Redtenchu

I got out my Honda HRR216 rotary and cleaned up the lawn a little.


----------



## Redtenchu

Then I got the GM1000 out and gave it a trim at 1inch. I'm hoping this warmer weather continues, I'm ready!!


----------



## SGrabs33

Looks great as always @Redtenchu


----------



## Thor865

Redtenchu said:


> Then I got the GM1000 out and gave it a trim at 1inch. I'm hoping this warmer weather continues, I'm ready!!


Looks great. When you spraying it out? Is that 1" with an 11 blade gm?


----------



## Redtenchu

@Thor865 Ill see what temperatures spring time brings, but I'll try to keep it until Mid-April or Early-May.

Yes, 11 blade


----------



## Kballen11

@Redtenchu out here making everything in the yard look easy!


----------



## Redtenchu

I have plenty of issues like bare spots, thin spots, wet spots, dry spots and weed pressure.


----------



## pennstater2005

Your lawn looks better in February than mine does at any point during the year :lol: :x


----------



## Two9tene

Redtenchu said:


> Then I got the GM1000 out and gave it a trim at 1inch. I'm hoping this warmer weather continues, I'm ready!!


Holy Smokes Red! Guess you rolled with the PRG! Lmao I've been out of the net all winter! Seen a bit of greening up today so I thought I'd hit they old forum back up. Looking good brotha. When are you gonna kill it off?


----------



## jakemauldin

Hopefully your lawn stays green around the drains this year. I remember that being a struggle over the summer. I have sat and pondered many times about a remedy for ya. Unfortunately I haven't came up with a solution yet. It looks great right now man. Actually as I was about to hit submit I came up with an idea, why don't you pour a small border (3-4") of concrete above the drain. It would help dissipate the heat.


----------



## Redtenchu

@Two9tene depending on spring weather I plan to kill it in April or May.

@jakemauldin I agree. I've been planning to have my odd shaped driveway redone and a lip added for the length of the drain. Seems like just before I pull the trigger on the driveway something else always comes up!


----------



## Redtenchu

A few more pictures after today's mow. We have a chance for snow tonight and tomorrow morning...


----------



## Ren

neighbor domination in full effect. :lol:


----------



## social port

Looking very nice, @Redtenchu. Congrats on the LOTM nomination. FTW!!


----------



## Redtenchu

A couple pictures from today's cut.


----------



## Thor865

Redtenchu said:


> A couple pictures from today's cut.


Excellent!🤘🏻


----------



## Two9tene

Redtenchu said:


> A couple pictures from today's cut.


Brotha I am straight jealous! It's happening this winter. I'm definitely gonna have to hit you up for some tips and tricks and all that good jazz. 👍🏼


----------



## Redtenchu

@Two9tene sure thing!


----------



## Redtenchu

A couple pictures from today's cut.


----------



## Thor865

Redtenchu said:


> A couple pictures from today's cut.


looks like its still alive. time to SPRAY IT OUT


----------



## Redtenchu

Thor865 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple pictures from today's cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like its still alive. time to SPRAY IT OUT
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## Redtenchu

I sprayed the PRG with MSM turf herbicide a couple weeks ago. I was hoping to see more death, but I'm told it's a slow death.

I got out today and scalped it down to .4 (was at 1). I may take it a little lower soon, but not today!



There is always that one jerk out there the reel won't cut...


----------



## J_nick

Lol


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut at 5/8, hoping to maintain that HOC for most of this season. The rye is about 99% dead, but it'll be a minute before all the brown is broken down and gone. I may take a power rake to it next weekend.


----------



## Redtenchu

I thought the PRG was gone, but it's bounced back... still looks good, but damn I'm ready for all bermuda again.


----------



## B-Rad

Man, that looks amazing @Redtenchu! Yard Plaid!


----------



## Redtenchu

B-Rad said:


> Man, that looks amazing @Redtenchu! Yard Plaid!


Thank you.


----------



## Redtenchu

I was talking about mowing in wet conditions in another thread and wanted to show one of my trouble spots. I simply mow like normal and use my garden hose to wash the mud off the grass! Easy!

Before:


After:


----------



## Redtenchu

Double cut at 5/8 today.


----------



## tcorbitt20

:thumbup: really nice


----------



## Redtwin

Dang! Those stripes are awesome! Do you still have some PRG hanging around?


----------



## Redtenchu

Redtwin said:


> Dang! Those stripes are awesome! Do you still have some PRG hanging around?


Yes, I plan to hit it one more time today, hope to finish off the remaining PRG.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Looks great!!


----------



## Redtwin

Redtenchu said:


> Yes, I plan to hit it one more time today, hope to finish off the remaining PRG.


It's getting warm enough now that it can't be too happy.


----------



## ashleykennedy27

Your lawn is amazing! How do you keep it from going dormant?? @Redtenchu


----------



## Redtenchu

ashleykennedy27 said:


> Your lawn is amazing! How do you keep it from going dormant?? @Redtenchu


Thank you @ashleykennedy27. During the summer I just keep it watered. During the 2019-2020 winter season I over seeded with Perennial ryegrass.


----------



## ashleykennedy27

@Redtenchu do you plan on re-seeding with PRG?


----------



## Redtenchu

ashleykennedy27 said:


> @Redtenchu do you plan on re-seeding with PRG?


I've gone back and forth on this subject. I will seed PRG in my back yard for my dogs, but seeding the front may not happen this fall.


----------



## Lawndry List

When did the PRG fully die out?


----------



## Redtenchu

I hit is again last month and still have a few small patches. It sure is tough for a sissy CS grass!


----------



## mha2345

Redtenchu said:


> ashleykennedy27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Redtenchu do you plan on re-seeding with PRG?
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone back and forth on this subject. I will seed PRG in my back yard for my dogs, but seeding the front may not happen this fall.
Click to expand...

Could you elaborate on this? What are the benefits for the dogs? Wondering if I need to do this.


----------



## Redtenchu

@mha2345 the PRG reduces the amount of mud that my dogs track around in the late winter and early spring before the Bermuda wakes up in April-May.


----------



## mha2345

Redtenchu said:


> @mha2345 the PRG reduces the amount of mud that my dogs track around in the late winter and early spring before the Bermuda wakes up in April-May.


Thanks! Yep.. definitely doing this.


----------



## Redtenchu

mha2345 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> @mha2345 the PRG reduces the amount of mud that my dogs track around in the late winter and early spring before the Bermuda wakes up in April-May.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yep.. definitely doing this.
Click to expand...

You won't be sorry!


----------



## TulsaFan

Redtenchu said:


> I will seed PRG in my back yard for my dogs, but seeding the front may not happen this fall.


When do you plan to do this or have you already? What PRG seed are you using?


----------



## Redtenchu

TulsaFan said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will seed PRG in my back yard for my dogs, but seeding the front may not happen this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to do this or have you already? What PRG seed are you using?
Click to expand...

The end of September or early October. No plans to buy a specific type of PRG, just what I can find.

Any plans for you @TulsaFan?


----------



## TulsaFan

Redtenchu said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will seed PRG in my back yard for my dogs, but seeding the front may not happen this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to do this or have you already? What PRG seed are you using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The end of September or early October. No plans to buy a specific type of PRG, just what I can find.
> 
> Any plans for you @TulsaFan?
Click to expand...

I hope to do it this fall, but I haven't bought any seed yet. Neighbor told me I could use his drop spreader.


----------



## Thor865

No updates for the prg overseed?


----------



## Redtenchu

Thor865 said:


> No updates for the prg overseed?


PRG just didn't happen this year. I'm hoping life slows down enough for me to get the Bermuda to an acceptable level this spring.


----------



## Two9tene

Still keeping her looking bad AF! Brother! Hope all is good on your end!


----------



## Redtenchu

Two9tene said:


> Still keeping her looking bad AF! Brother! Hope all is good on your end!


I've been working on it, life keeps getting in the way!

Your lawn is looking good, this will be your year!


----------



## Redtenchu

Wow, it's been a while. I'd like to say the lawn is looking good, but it's a big mess. I put some nice mud stripes in the lawn today that I thought some of you might enjoy 😉


----------



## Sbcgenii

Redtenchu said:


> Wow, it's been a while. I'd like to say the lawn is looking good, but it's a big mess. I put some nice mud stripes in the lawn today that I thought some of you might enjoy 😉


Thanks for posting this and keeping it reel. If it doesn't rain tomorrow 🤞I will try and cut more of my yard and post the pictures. I tried cutting my back yard yesterday and it was UGLY. I am surprised yours is so muddy still with the slope you have. It seems like my whole neighborhood holds water yet my parents house a few miles away does not.


----------



## Redtenchu

Sbcgenii said:


> I am surprised yours is so muddy still with the slope you have. It seems like my whole neighborhood holds water yet my parents house a few miles away does not.


My problem is due to the volume of runoff from the surrounding areas. If there is a heavy rain for 2 hours, I'll have a steady stream of water draining into my storm drain for 8-10 hours.


----------



## Redtenchu

It's been a while, but I'm hoping to have a bit more time for the lawn this year.

Today I started out the 2022 season with a spring scalp. I walked it down from around 1.25 inches to .50 with the GM1000. I didn't collect any clippings this round, there is a storm ⛈ rolling through tonight and I'm hoping a lot of the clippings are naturally relocated 😂.

I plan to get back out this weekend and get it down to around 0.25 and apply PreE.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Mightyquinn

Looking good! When did the grates get painted white? Hoping that will reduce the heat during the Summer and not dry out that area so bad?


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Looking good! When did the grates get painted white? Hoping that will reduce the heat during the Summer and not dry out that area so bad?


The wife took an extra rattle can to it after a project she completed last September. We will see what happens, I'm not a fan of the idea.


----------



## Redtenchu

I hit a few snags this weekend and could not get anything done in the lawn.


----------



## Redtenchu

I picked up a Honda HRX217, super excited. I used it to vacuum up most of the clippings from the dethatcher. I got the reel down to 0.33 today (no pictures yet), and plan to spray Pre-E Monday.


----------



## Redtenchu

I put down Prodiamine (6 month rate) last weekend.

I dropped 30# of 13-13-13 over the entire 5k (front & back). I also applied fungus preventative, hoping to get a head of a few issues I noticed last year.


----------



## Redtenchu

Oh, I am terrible about updating this thread.

Bench HOC with the Toro GM1000 is .5 inches. I'll be applying my first application of PGR later today or tomorrow. 🍻


----------



## southernguy311

Red!!!!! Glad to see you're still around my brother !!

Lawn looks great.


----------



## Redtenchu

southernguy311 said:


> Red!!!!! Glad to see you're still around my brother !!
> 
> Lawn looks great.


Thanks, I mentioned you to a friend not to long ago while driving past a specific intersection in Shawnee 😂😂


----------



## southernguy311

Oh I wonder which one that was &#128540;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#129315;


----------

